# 5-star RB Zach Evans will reportedly not play for Georgia despite signing with the Bulldogs



## Rackmaster (Jan 6, 2020)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sa...eorgia-despite-signing-with-the-bulldogs/amp/

Had a feeling this was coming!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 6, 2020)

Great talent but we don't need to bring a kid who already has the disease into the fold.  The staff made a statement...... And I like it.  Let the jimbos of the world deal with this problem.  We need talent AND class.   Aka chubb, Michel, swift.  Get shed of the Hollomans, the Crowells


----------



## nickel back (Jan 7, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sa...eorgia-despite-signing-with-the-bulldogs/amp/
> 
> Had a feeling this was coming!



hate to hear that, I was hoping they would give the young man a chance.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 7, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> Great talent but we don't need to bring a kid who already has the disease into the fold.  The staff made a statement...... And I like it.  Let the jimbos of the world deal with this problem.  We need talent AND class.   Aka chubb, Michel, swift.  Get shed of the Hollomans, the Crowells



Pickens fits right in?? But if Kirby can keep Pickens in check he is going to be unreal at WR and I believe Zack will be an unreal RB that Kirby could have worked with....


----------



## nickel back (Jan 7, 2020)

I read this about Zack this morning 

"he has no relationship to speak of with his father and his grandfather who basically acted as his father died just last year. The article quoted people near him as saying it left Zach “dark” and “angry”. He rarely talks about football, and likes to draw in a comp notebook he carries around."


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 7, 2020)

That kid seems like a violation waiting to happen. I remember even last year when he had OSU high on his list and was set to visit something happened and insiders for OSU said there was zero chance he would attend OSU. Rumors were grades and attitude but who knows?


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 7, 2020)

Yep, the staff put some conditions for him to come, basically to behave.  He didn't and they passed.


----------



## Thunder Head (Jan 7, 2020)

If its true,
After the 3 game suspension. He was told by UGA what he needed to do for the rest of the year. Im sure that did not include getting dismissed from the team the night before the biggest game of his career.

So he was given another chance per say. He didn't hold up his end.

Its a good thing for UGA and for college football as a whole.

Im proud of Kirby and his staff. You cant talk about the disease one week. And take in another cancer the next.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2020)

I think he is a great RB, but UGA gave him two chances. I do believe his HS school coach was doing everything in his power to get him to A&M. His problems started when he began giving other Colleges a lot of love.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> Great talent but we don't need to bring a kid who already has the disease into the fold.  The staff made a statement...... And I like it.  Let the jimbos of the world deal with this problem.  We need talent AND class.   Aka chubb, Michel, swift.  Get shed of the Hollomans, the Crowells



This. ^ There is no "I" in the word "team". This kid is going to bring some college football program lots and lots of problems. Too bad for him because he has tons of talent and athletic ability but upstairs between his ears he's damaged goods and I ain't talkin' scratch and dent.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2020)

He would still be playing at Alabama.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2020)

Thin he might end up at the U.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Thin he might end up at the U.



Kid won't have ANY trouble getting on another team. Is that the Gus bus I hear firing up?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2020)

nickel back said:


> hate to hear that, I was hoping they would give the young man a chance.


They gave him a 2nd chance and he blew it


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 7, 2020)

Not good.  He is a generational talent and he is going to play somewhere.  We needed two backs in this class.


----------



## poohbear (Jan 7, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Kid won't have ANY trouble getting on another team. Is that the Gus bus I hear firing up?


He will defiantly land at auburn


----------



## Horns (Jan 7, 2020)

Obviously this kid has issues or he would be going to UGA. I trust the coaches knew a lot more than we assume and it wasn’t worth the risk


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 7, 2020)

You gotta think..... If a program (and RBU) who wants to win isn't willing to take a chance on the guy, then what's that say about him?  When we let so many others in with so many problems


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> You gotta think..... If a program (and RBU) who wants to win isn't willing to take a chance on the guy, then what's that say about him?  When we let so many others in with so many problems



Think Kirby is getting fed up with Prima Donas.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2020)

Kirby learned a good lesson in the Sugar Bowl last year.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 7, 2020)

I don't know what happened with herrien... But I was really disappointed.   I wanted to see him finish strong. He's always been a workhorse and went about his business. Was it a drug test?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 7, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Kirby learned a good lesson in the Sugar Bowl last year.


What does one have to do with the other?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 7, 2020)

It will be interesting to see if the kid qualifies for anything better than juco. I have heard that he has grade issues.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> What does one have to do with the other?



It has everything to do with it. It taught him a chemistry lesson.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 7, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> Was it a drug test?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2020)

fairhopebama said:


> It will be interesting to see if the kid qualifies for anything better than juco. I have heard that he has grade issues.[/QUOTE
> 
> If he would just say, I am going to A&M or LSU, his problems will disappear.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Jan 7, 2020)

It's official; the Dawgs have released him from his LOI.  Who knows the whole story.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 7, 2020)

We don't need any distractions.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Jan 8, 2020)

Georgia made a good decision on this one. ??


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 8, 2020)

poohbear said:


> He will defiantly land at auburn


Will he be forced there?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2020)

fairhopebama said:


> It will be interesting to see if the kid qualifies for anything better than juco. I have heard that he has grade issues.


He won't have a problem with grades at Auburn.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 8, 2020)

Y’all we better hope he doesn’t end up at Auburn.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Y’all we better hope he doesn’t end up at Auburn.



I would have hoped we would have taken care of that before we granted him his release.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 8, 2020)

I say he ends up at TAM with Jimbo. Look at what he was able to do with Jameis. Turned that kids life around.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 8, 2020)

fairhopebama said:


> I say he ends up at TAM with Jimbo. Look at what he was able to do with Jameis. Turned that kids life around.


You’re probably right.  Jumbo’s record without Jaemis is pretty pedestrian.  I am sure that isn’t lost on Jumbo even if it is on some ADs.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 8, 2020)

Jameis is a strange cat. I am not sure he has it all together upstairs. His issues have followed him. Not sure what the verdict was on him grabbing/groping the woman during the Uber ride. I will never forget the time that he was suspended for a game and dressed out, ran on the field and Jimbo looked at him like what are you doing and sent him back in the locker room.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Jan 8, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sa...eorgia-despite-signing-with-the-bulldogs/amp/
> 
> Had a feeling this was coming!



Word on the street was he got caught using counterfeit cash last week at the all star game. Have you heard something similar?


----------



## bobocat (Jan 8, 2020)

Philhutch80 said:


> Word on the street was he got caught using counterfeit cash last week at the all star game. Have you heard something similar?


Seems like it would have to be something more than not giving up his cell phone.  Im sure a number of Dawgs players could rip it out of his hands at GA.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 8, 2020)

If I were Kirby, I would have conditioned his release upon not going to an SEC school, but then, I'm a pirate!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2020)

fairhopebama said:


> I say he ends up at TAM with Jimbo. Look at what he was able to do with Jameis. Turned that kids life around.



Well Jimbo's lesson on stealing crab legs, must hot have stuck.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 8, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Well Jimbo's lesson on stealing crab legs, must hot have stuck.


Jumbo doesn’t care.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Jumbo doesn’t care.



Just win baby!


----------



## Philhutch80 (Jan 8, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Just win baby!



That is Kirby's mentality as well. Look at the culture he has there currently with the arrests & lawsuits popping up. Very 'me first'. The ONLY time he unified you guys was in '17 with the 31 seniors who came back. To win a national championship that is what it will take is to be a unified team as he proved. Evans not going to UGA probably kept Pickens in school there ironically so this is a big win for you guys.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 8, 2020)

Please explain to the audience why Evans not coming to Athens has anything to do with Pickens staying


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2020)

Philhutch80 said:


> That is Kirby's mentality as well. Look at the culture he has there currently with the arrests & lawsuits popping up.



We're just following in Bama's footsteps. So what?


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 8, 2020)

Philhutch80 said:


> Word on the street was he got caught using counterfeit cash last week at the all star game. Have you heard something similar?


I haven’t heard that


----------



## Philhutch80 (Jan 8, 2020)

elfiii said:


> We're just following in Bama's footsteps. So what?



Not effectively though; didn’t finish the big game and if you look at both Saban & Dabo, they didn’t win a Natty til their 8th year of coaching. Urban Cryer- I mean Meyer didn’t win one til his 5th season as a HC & Jimbo did it in 3yrs. Jimbo was an outlier as he was HC in waiting, but if you remove that there seems to be a progression of learning curve that happens between the coaches 5-8th season who have consistently won a Natty. Will the fans allow Smart to stay another day 2-3 years without success at the top level?




Rackmaster said:


> I haven’t heard that



I’ve heard it from two independent sources but I’m trying to get more confirmation just like you.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 8, 2020)

Philhutch80 said:


> I’ve heard it from two independent sources but I’m trying to get more confirmation just like you.



Kirby made the right call if that was true!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 8, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Kirby made the right call if that was true!


Either way he did


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 8, 2020)

Florida is for sure gonna pick him up. Between the Spring game and Fall camp they live by the code of 3D....Dranking, Drugs, Domestic violence


----------



## tcward (Jan 8, 2020)

BIG problem avoided IMO...


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 8, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> Please explain to the audience why Evans not coming to Athens has anything to do with Pickens staying


Come on and enlighten us....


----------



## Philhutch80 (Jan 8, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Kirby made the right call if that was true!



Yes he did regardless. I won’t be surprised if this kid never suits up for a P5 school.



Swamprat said:


> Florida is for sure gonna pick him up. Between the Spring game and Fall camp they live by the code of 3D....Dranking, Drugs, Domestic violence



There’s a couple posters on one of the GT forums that are former football lettermen for UGA who had their kids playing for Tech recently. The culture you mentioned above is the exact reason their sons, who had commitable offers from UGA, opted for Tech. UGA has a culture problem. Not saying other schools do not as well, but it is more prevalent in the public eye with UGA over the past five years.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2020)

Why do you hate UGA so bad?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2020)

Tech has more problems with discipline lately than we have.


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 8, 2020)

I think Florida is getting it under control with Mullen but after Spurrier left it was a free for all with Urban Myer being the biggest look away coach.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Jan 8, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Tech has more problems with discipline lately than we have.



Incorrect. We didn’t have an RB get arrested over the bowl season or get NCAA recruiting violations.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Jan 8, 2020)

Swamprat said:


> I think Florida is getting it under control with Mullen but after Spurrier left it was a free for all with Urban Myer being the biggest look away coach.



No kidding. And the naysayers can say what they want but it showed up at Ohio State as well.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Jan 8, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Why do you hate UGA so bad?



Prolly the same reasons you hate Tech. It’s in my blood. Doesn’t mean I can’t give props when it’s due though if UGA accomplishes something even if I don’t like it or them. That’s why it’s Clean, Old Fashioned Hate.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 8, 2020)

Philhutch80 said:


> get NCAA recruiting violations.


That’s terrible we told on ourself!
We didn’t hide it!


----------



## Philhutch80 (Jan 8, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> That’s terrible we told on ourself!
> We didn’t hide it!



You knew it was coming but the timing was impeccable for the bowl season. I remember last year when they self reported.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2020)

Philhutch80 said:


> Prolly the same reasons you hate Tech. It’s in my blood. Doesn’t mean I can’t give props when it’s due though if UGA accomplishes something even if I don’t like it or them. That’s why it’s Clean, Old Fashioned Hate.



I have never hated Tech. I watched Pepper Rodgers coach up there. I have watched Whack Hyder coached the BB team. I dont hate Tech and probably know more about their history than you do. From Bud Carson to Bill Curry and Bobby Dodd to George O'Leary. I was in Jacksonville for the 1965 Gator Bowl when they beat Texas Tech. I listened to that game back in 1976 when they beat Notre Dame. So no I do not hate Georgia Tech. I remember Rich Yunkus, who was one of the best GT BB players ever.


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 8, 2020)

Am I wrong but didn't Georgia self report and the infractions were very minor unless this is a new case I have not heard about.

I commend any school that self reports but the flip side is they were fixing to get busted for something they have been violating for years.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Jan 8, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> I have never hated Tech. I watched Pepper Rodgers coach up there. I have watched Whack Hyder coached the BB team. I dont hate Tech and probably know more about their history than you do. From Bud Carson to Bill Curry and Bobby Dodd to George O'Leary. I was in Jacksonville for the 1965 Gator Bowl when they beat Texas Tech. I listened to that game back in 1976 when they beat Notre Dame. So no I do not hate Georgia Tech. I remember Rich Yunkus, who was one of the best GT BB players ever.



Well you’ve got a good twenty years on me so I could see that plus I’m not a basketball fan at all lol. Pretty sound in football. There are some great YouTube channels that have some of those old games up you can watch. You dove into any of those?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2020)

Swamprat said:


> Am I wrong but didn't Georgia self report and the infractions were very minor unless this is a new case I have not heard about.
> 
> I commend any school that self reports but the flip side is they were fixing to get busted for something they have been violating for years.



Yes they did and minor is the ley word here.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2020)

Philhutch80 said:


> Well you’ve got a good twenty years on me so I could see that plus I’m not a basketball fan at all lol. Pretty sound in football. There are some great YouTube channels that have some of those old games up you can watch. You dove into any of those?



No but I lived through a lot of them. I had an Uncle from Valdosta that was the biggest GT fan I ever met. He and I would always get together on Thanksgiving and listen to the Freshman game.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2020)

Philhutch80 said:


> Well you’ve got a good twenty years on me so I could see that plus I’m not a basketball fan at all lol. Pretty sound in football. There are some great YouTube channels that have some of those old games up you can watch. You dove into any of those?



Well, you did not have to bring up my old age


----------



## Philhutch80 (Jan 8, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> No but I lived through a lot of them. I had an Uncle from Valdosta that was the biggest GT fan I ever met. He and I would always get together on Thanksgiving and listen to the Freshman game.



It was a shame when they did away with that game but times changed. If you want a trip down memory lane check them out. I have not looked but I’m sure there are channels for UGA as well.


KyDawg said:


> Well, you did not have to bring up my old age



Don’t feel bad, I’m turning 40 in a couple months and still can’t wrap my head around that milestone.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2020)

You are a mere child. Hope you see a lot more Milestones. The wife and I will be celebrating our 50th wedding Anniversary this April. She knew how to pick out a good man.


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 8, 2020)

Or you picked out a good woman. Congrats on your 50th


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 9, 2020)

I don't know what's up with this kid.  Supposed to be trending to aTm. I know we're looking for a new RB coach and Jay Graham is a possible candidate at aTm. He's an ex vol player and coach and worked on staff at FSU when Pruitt was there. Doubt it happens,  but Maybe Graham comes home and this kid follows him to Knoxville


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 19, 2020)

So, allegedly, Dell McGee has never stopped communicating with Evans and there’s still a possibility he plays for GA. ?


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 20, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> So, allegedly, Dell McGee has never stopped communicating with Evans and there’s still a possibility he plays for GA. ?



Seems his mother has appealed to UGA to reconsider.  Says she thinks UGA is best place for him to go to have help maturing.  We'll see.  They boy got to get over himself.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 20, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> Seems his mother has appealed to UGA to reconsider.  Says she thinks UGA is best place for him to go to have help maturing.  We'll see.  They boy got to get over himself.


I guess no one from GON has warned her Kirby is a snake oil salesman and UGA is a horrible place for him to be.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 20, 2020)

Meh tired of this kid already.....


----------



## antharper (Jan 20, 2020)

If he’s that good bring him on .... just win !


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 20, 2020)

antharper said:


> If he’s that good bring him on .... just win !


Just bring him if he screws up let him go!


----------



## Philhutch80 (Jan 20, 2020)

Hearing Florida has moved back into the mix as well. This kid seems like a distraction waiting to happen though.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 20, 2020)

Philhutch80 said:


> Yes he did regardless. I won’t be surprised if this kid never suits up for a P5 school.
> 
> 
> 
> There’s a couple posters on one of the GT forums that are former football lettermen for UGA who had their kids playing for Tech recently. The culture you mentioned above is the exact reason their sons, who had commitable offers from UGA, opted for Tech. UGA has a culture problem.



Tech has a losing football program problem. I'll take the culture problem, whatever that is. We seem to be winning a lot more than GT.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Jan 20, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Tech has a losing football program problem. I'll take the culture problem, whatever that is. We seem to be winning a lot more than GT.



I see your ignorance knows no bounds... 
UGA’s student graduation rate has gone DOWN since Shart arrived and arrests have gone up and you still can’t win in the end. For comparison Bama graduates players at over an 80% rate yet UGA is under 42%.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 20, 2020)

Philhutch80 said:


> I see your ignorance knows no bounds...
> UGA’s student graduation rate has gone DOWN since Shart arrived and arrests have gone up and you still can’t win in the end. For comparison Bama graduates players at over an 80% rate yet UGA is under 42%.



You're the only one who cares about it. I may be ignorant but you are dumb as a brick bat.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Jan 20, 2020)

elfiii said:


> You're the only one who cares about it. I may be ignorant but you are dumb as a brick bat.



Funny you say that considering all the schools that have won national championships over the past several years all have high graduation rates. I know that’s a lot for your dog pea brain to handle to read though.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 20, 2020)

Being a duck hunter, I have always watched with interest how folks around here who troll and add nothing positive to the mix seem to get banded.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 20, 2020)

Philhutch80 said:


> Funny you say that considering all the schools that have won national championships over the past several years all have high graduation rates. I know that’s a lot for your dog pea brain to handle to read though.



You are one butt hurt GT fan. It's fun to watch.


----------



## bobocat (Jan 20, 2020)

elfiii said:


> You are one butt hurt GT fan. It's fun to watch.


Tech fans wanting to talk football now that's fun to watch!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 20, 2020)

bobocat said:


> Tech fans wanting to talk football now that's fun to watch!


Jee-awff is gonna bring them to glory.  And to the Waffle House.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Jan 20, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Jee-awff is gonna bring them to glory.  And to the Waffle House.



And I will laugh when he does too. There’s a reason why the media and coaches consider GT a sleeping giant in CFB. We will find out in the next couple years if that rings true.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Jan 20, 2020)

elfiii said:


> You are one butt hurt GT fan. It's fun to watch.



No no son, I’m trolling you because you are low hanging fruit.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 20, 2020)

Philhutch80 said:


> And I will laugh when he does too. There’s a reason why the media and coaches consider GT a sleeping giant in CFB. We will find out in the next couple years if that rings true.


I don’t believe you.?


----------



## Philhutch80 (Jan 20, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don’t believe you.?



Hey nobody believed Bobby Ross either. He even had a similar record his first year. Kinda like nobody believed Kirby and Richt were basically the same either. ??


----------



## elfiii (Jan 20, 2020)

Philhutch80 said:


> No no son, I’m trolling you because you are low hanging fruit.



You're not trolling anybody but yourself which is tough to do but you are a true pioneer blazing a whole new trail.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 20, 2020)

Philhutch80 said:


> And I will laugh when he does too..............GT a sleeping giant in CFB.


Speaking of laughing ???


----------



## Philhutch80 (Jan 20, 2020)

elfiii said:


> You're not trolling anybody but yourself which is tough to do but you are a true pioneer blazing a whole new trail.



Then why’d you respond, nose buried in another dogs rear again???


----------



## Philhutch80 (Jan 20, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Speaking of laughing ???



Hey man, not my fault if you don’t educate yourself by people who actually know what they are talking about. If you take your red colored glasses off you’d see the CFB landscape differently. I get being a fan but I’m also smart enough to take my gold colored glasses off and look at the entire landscape. Are you?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 20, 2020)

Philhutch80 said:


> Hey nobody believed Bobby Ross either. He even had a similar record his first year. Kinda like nobody believed Kirby and Richt were basically the same either. ??


Rim shot!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 20, 2020)

Philhutch80 said:


> Hey man, not my fault if you don’t educate yourself by people who actually know what they are talking about. If you take your red colored glasses off you’d see the CFB landscape differently. I get being a fan but I’m also smart enough to take my gold colored glasses off and look at the entire landscape. Are you?


If that were true you wouldn’t be saying the things you’re saying.  Not that it matters to me.  Say whatever you want about Tech and Georgia both.?


----------



## Philhutch80 (Jan 20, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> If that were true you wouldn’t be saying the things you’re saying.  Not that it matters to me.  Say whatever you want about Tech and Georgia both.?




This is why you are on another level. You get it man. That I respect and appreciate.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 20, 2020)

Philhutch80 said:


> Hey man, not my fault if you don’t educate yourself by people who actually know what they are talking about. If you take your red colored glasses off you’d see the CFB landscape differently. I get being a fan but I’m also smart enough to take my gold colored glasses off and look at the entire landscape. Are you?


Are you sure? Because you just claimed that “experts” are calling tekk a sleeping “giant”. And didn’t even provide sources. 

Sleeping giant


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 20, 2020)

Philhutch80 said:


> Then why’d you respond, nose buried in another dogs rear again???





Philhutch80 said:


> No no son, I’m trolling you because you are low hanging fruit.


You are barking up the wrong tree with elfiii!

Many have tried, Many have gone!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 20, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Sleeping


Sleeping I do agree with!
The giant part is hilarious!

If Tech is a sleeping giant UGA will win the next 10 Nattys!


----------



## Horns (Jan 20, 2020)

Philhutch80 said:


> And I will laugh when he does too. There’s a reason why the media and coaches consider GT a sleeping giant in CFB. We will find out in the next couple years if that rings true.


Lol


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 20, 2020)

Philhutch80 said:


> And I will laugh when he does too. There’s a reason why the media and coaches consider GT a sleeping giant in CFB. We will find out in the next couple years if that rings true.




Sleeping giant.

More like Rip Van Winkle.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 20, 2020)

Philhutch80 said:


> Hey nobody believed Bobby Ross either. He even had a similar record his first year. Kinda like nobody believed Kirby and Richt were basically the same either. ??



Kirby and Richt are not the same. Richt won very few big games, Kirby knocked that one off pretty quick. Without checking I dont think Richt ever had three wins in a row over Fla and beat UT threes times the same years. In CMR first 3 years his highest recruiting class was ranked 7th. In CKS first 3, his lowest was 6th. You assessment of the two coaches is as about as accurate as your statement that it took Saban five years to win his first NC. Actually none of your post are big on accuracy. You must be using GT Math. Smartest thing Tech ever did was get out of the SEC.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 20, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Kirby and Richt are not the same. Richt won very few big games, Kirby knocked that one off pretty quick. Without checking I dont think Richt ever had three wins in a row over Fla and beat UT threes times the same years. In CMR first 3 years his highest recruiting class was ranked 7th. In CKS first 3, his lowest was 6th. You assessment of the two coaches is as about as accurate as your statement that it took Saban five years to win his first NC. Actually none of your post are big on accuracy. You must be using GT Math. Smartest thing Tech ever did was get out of the SEC.


Phil is just here to chew gum and say dumb stuff. And he’s all outta gum.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 20, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Phil is just here to chew gum and say dumb stuff. And he’s all outta gum.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 20, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Kirby and Richt are not the same. Richt won very few games, Kirby knocked that one off pretty quick.



Werent their records identical through the 1st 3 years?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 20, 2020)

I meant CMR won very few big games.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 20, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Werent their records identical through the 1st 3 years?



What has that got to do anything.  CMR was no slouch, and we did not replace him because of his record, we fired him because we were losing to UF too often, and could never win a big game.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 21, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> What has that got to do anything.  CMR was no slouch, and we did not replace him because of his record, we fired him because we were losing to UF too often, and could never win a big game.


"Richt won very few games" yet he and Kirby's first 3 yrs were identical. Both ended up with 2 losses their 4th yr with Uga. 

Sorry but there isnt much difference in the 2. Kirby is a much better recruiter but Richt won just as much with less...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 21, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> "Richt won very few games" yet he and Kirby's first 3 yrs were identical. Both ended up with 2 losses their 4th yr with Uga.
> 
> Sorry but there isnt much difference in the 2. Kirby is a much better recruiter but Richt won just as much with less...


Free Mike Norvell!  Now there is a superior coach.??


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 21, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Werent their records identical through the 1st 3 years?


Tell the class their records against ranked teams.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 21, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> "Richt won very few games" yet he and Kirby's first 3 yrs were identical. Both ended up with 2 losses their 4th yr with Uga.
> 
> Sorry but there isnt much difference in the 2. Kirby is a much better recruiter but Richt won just as much with less...



I see you failed basic football knowledge 101, but not your typing class.  

I liked CMR, but after his first 5 years, he had a hard time beating Florida or winning the big one.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 21, 2020)

elfiii said:


> You're not trolling anybody but yourself which is tough to do but you are a true pioneer blazing a whole new trail.



... to the outhouse.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 21, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> What has that got to do anything.  CMR was no slouch, and we did not replace him because of his record, we fired him because we were losing to UF too often, and could never win a big game.


Exactly. People compare CKS and CMR first few years like its a bad thing. CMR wasn’t fired for his first four years. 

I think SSThug is running low on gum.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 21, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> I see you failed basic football knowledge 101, but not your typing class.
> 
> I liked CMR, but after his first 5 years, he had a hard time beating Florida or winning the big one.



Sorry but Meyer/Tebow would've owned Kirby as well


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 21, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Exactly. People compare CKS and CMR first few years like its a bad thing. CMR wasn’t fired for his first four years.



Absolutely. Neither will Smart


----------



## nickel back (Jan 21, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> So, allegedly, Dell McGee has never stopped communicating with Evans and there’s still a possibility he plays for GA. ?



Bring him on to UGA, if he can't make the changes needed to become part of the team send him packing...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 21, 2020)

Free Mike Norvell!  That’s what you need when you expect titles.??


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 21, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> What has that got to do anything.  CMR was no slouch, and we did not replace him because of his record, we fired him because we were losing to UF too often, and could never win a big game.


Kirby hasn't won a big game yet either ? Even loses some  of the small ones


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 21, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Kirby hasn't won a big game yet either ? Even loses some  of the small ones


Cool story, man.  The Roase Bowl and SECC aren’t big enough games for Tennessee I guess.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 21, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Cool story, man.  The Roase Bowl and SECC aren’t big enough games for Tennessee I guess.


Rose bowl ain't what it was. Besides,  Mark got a couple SECC too


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 21, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Rose bowl ain't what it was. Besides,  Mark got a couple SECC too


??Now you’re just being stupid.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 21, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> ??Now you’re just being stupid.


?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 21, 2020)

I seriously had to Google who played in the Rose Bowl this year.  I doubt many cared to watch Oregon vs Wisconsin . But I bet almost every football fan tuned in to watch the peach bowl, the fiesta bowl and the NCG. Unless the Rose is hosting a CFBCG, it won't carry the same weight it did pre playoff era.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 21, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I seriously had to Google who played in the Rose Bowl this year.  I doubt many cared to watch Oregon vs Wisconsin . But I bet almost every football fan tuned in to watch the peach bowl, the fiesta bowl and the NCG. Unless the Rose is hosting a CFBCG, it won't carry the same weight it did pre playoff era.


It determined who was gonna play in the NC.  I don’t care how you feel about it.  I don’t care what you think of Kirby or Georgia.  But what you’re saying is willfully stupid and nonsense.?


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 21, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Rose bowl ain't what it was.


In a year where it's not a playoff game I might agree. But it was a CFB playoff game for UGA. 

Bucky is outta gum.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 21, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I seriously had to Google who played in the Rose Bowl this year.  I doubt many cared to watch Oregon vs Wisconsin . But I bet almost every football fan tuned in to watch the peach bowl, the fiesta bowl and the NCG. Unless the Rose is hosting a CFBCG, it won't carry the same weight it did pre playoff era.


Lord have mercy son. Not only was the UGA/OK game a playoff game, it was also the highest scoring game in Rose Bowl history and most agreed it was one of the best CFB games played that season. Many even compared it to USC/TX.........but yeah, it was a meaningless game. 

Someone served this kid some radiator shine up in the hills.


----------



## ddgarcia (Jan 21, 2020)

Y'all need a little perspective here on this Rose Bowl stuff. It is now a meaningless game in Bucky's eyes because 10rc has no PRAYER  of getting there anytime in the next DECADE.


----------



## ddgarcia (Jan 21, 2020)

If ever


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 21, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Kirby hasn't won a big game yet either ? Even loses some  of the small ones




Beat Notre Dame twice, Beat Oklahoma, Beat Auburn three years in a row, Beat UF three years in a row. Whether you want to admit it or nor those were all big games.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 21, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Rose bowl ain't what it was. Besides,  Mark got a couple SECC too




It was in the NC playoffs Buck.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 21, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Rose bowl ain't what it was. Besides,  Mark got a couple SECC too



Bucky, you sure do know how to dig a DEEP hole.....


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 21, 2020)

Some one has got to add that to the Compendium.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Jan 21, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Are you sure? Because you just claimed that “experts” are calling tekk a sleeping “giant”. And didn’t even provide sources.
> 
> Sleeping giant



https://www.google.com/amp/s/saturd...all-jackets-pass-georgia-2020-recruiting/amp/
https://athlonsports.com/college-football/acc-coaches-talk-anonymously-about-conference-foes-2019
https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.greenvilleonline.com/amp/2082338001
https://footballsoutheast.com/georgia-tech-geoff-collins-college-footballs-next-sleeping-giant/







Rackmaster said:


> You are barking up the wrong tree with elfiii!
> 
> Many have tried, Many have gone!



Riiiiiight. I’m not worried about Johnny Tyler aka elfiii.



Rackmaster said:


> Sleeping I do agree with!
> The giant part is hilarious!
> 
> If Tech is a sleeping giant UGA will win the next 10 Nattys!



Funny because there have been CFB coaches who have said that if Tech had the same players UGA did they could actually win natty’s consistently. 



MudDucker said:


> I see you failed basic football knowledge 101, but not your typing class.
> 
> I liked CMR, but after his first 5 years, he had a hard time beating Florida or winning the big one.



Funny, your football knowledge is wrong. The SEC East was actually a powerhouse and from 98-08 won how many NC’s??? Top tier coaches were in the division as well. Kirby basically took over in one of the weakest divisions in CFB and has yet to be challenged in the division, but when he goes against the SEC West what happens??? He’s gets put in his place.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Jan 21, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Kirby and Richt are not the same. Richt won very few big games, Kirby knocked that one off pretty quick. Without checking I dont think Richt ever had three wins in a row over Fla and beat UT threes times the same years. In CMR first 3 years his highest recruiting class was ranked 7th. In CKS first 3, his lowest was 6th. You assessment of the two coaches is as about as accurate as your statement that it took Saban five years to win his first NC. Actually none of your post are big on accuracy. You must be using GT Math. Smartest thing Tech ever did was get out of the SEC.



Typical dwag fan trying to move the goal post. Kirby lost the big game the only time he got there. I can tell you are a complete idiot as I never said it took Saban five years to win a natty, it took him eight. Meyers did it in five. Is your last name Dumas???


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 21, 2020)

Yall are right,  I forgot about the Oklahoma win and it being in the Rose Bowl that year. 

My point was,  unless it's a playoff destination,  it's not what it used to be.  Again,  with the CFP, the addition of (your name here bowl), I think we can agree on that. Yalls rose bowl appearance and win was a big one.  I'll give Kirby that over Mark if you want.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 21, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yall are right,  I forgot about the Oklahoma win and it being in the Rose Bowl that year.
> 
> My point was,  unless it's a playoff destination,  it's not what it used to be.  Again,  with the CFP, the addition of (your name here bowl), I think we can agree on that. Yalls rose bowl appearance and win was a big one.  I'll give Kirby that over Mark if you want.


”if you want.”  ?. It’s a fact whether you acknowledge or deny it.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 21, 2020)

The Rose Bowl is still the Grandaddy and Georgia is still yo daddy.?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 21, 2020)

Twiggbuster said:


> The Rose Bowl is still the Grandaddy and Georgia is still yo daddy.?


????


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 21, 2020)

I wont be digging that far into it. Pretty easy to see through the first 4 neither one stands out


TinKnocker said:


> Tell the class their records against ranked teams.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 21, 2020)

GT would need a truck to move the goal post close enough to see it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 21, 2020)

Philhutch80 said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/saturd...all-jackets-pass-georgia-2020-recruiting/amp/
> https://athlonsports.com/college-football/acc-coaches-talk-anonymously-about-conference-foes-2019
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.greenvilleonline.com/amp/2082338001
> https://footballsoutheast.com/georgia-tech-geoff-collins-college-footballs-next-sleeping-giant/
> ...



Based on what, their tremendous Coach. He must play WR too.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 22, 2020)

I'm pretty sure this thread was about a RB????


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 22, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> I wont be digging that far into it.


How convenient.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 22, 2020)

nickel back said:


> I'm pretty sure this thread was about a RB????



The haters polluted it.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 22, 2020)

Tennessee supposed to be getting some attention,  but if he's a head case,  Id rather pass. The culture has completely changed under Pruitt. Then again,  this kid could change too wherever he ends up


----------



## elfiii (Jan 22, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> Y'all need a little perspective here on this Rose Bowl stuff. It is now a meaningless game in Bucky's eyes because 10rc has no PRAYER  of getting there anytime in the next DECADE.



Anything above the #cousinsmakebetterlovers Vinyl Siding bowl is meaningless to him because that's as far as the Vowels will get in this decade.


----------



## TinKnocker (May 11, 2020)

Some are reporting that Evans has signed with TCU. Only issue I see here is they are claiming he has signed a LOI, but my understanding was the NCAA only allows you to sign ONE LOI in a signing period and he already signed with GA. So technically he cannot sign another LOI, he just has to enroll and show up on campus.

Maybe they are conflating LOI with financial papers???








Update: financial papers signed and he has attended his first class already. I guess it is official. 



> According to sources, Evans signed a financial aid agreement with the Frogs on Sunday night, but had to attend an online class on Monday morning before it became official. TCU started their first summer session on Monday as the COVID-19 pandemic has forced students away from campus.


----------



## bullgator (May 11, 2020)

What’s the over/under for him entering the transfer portal?


----------



## TinKnocker (May 11, 2020)

bullgator said:


> What’s the over/under for him entering the transfer portal?


I think Patterson is a good mentor. Hopefully he can set the kid straight and make him realize that having a trouble free college career will make him more draft eligible than continuing to be a question mark for 3 years. The kid has a bright future if they can keep him pointed in the right direction.

I'm just glad he didn't pick an SEC school.


----------



## KyDawg (May 11, 2020)

bullgator said:


> What’s the over/under for him entering the transfer portal?



Yall all most had him.


----------



## ddavis1120 (May 11, 2020)

I wish the kid the best of luck.  Hopefully he will make the most of this opportunity.


----------



## bullgator (May 11, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Yall all most had him.


Yea, the virus shutdown cancelled his visit or I think he commits. I hate missing out on the talent but not the loose cannon drama. Whether we missed out on his talent or dodged a bullet from his baggage, I hope he gets it together and performs to his potential.


----------



## KyDawg (May 11, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Yea, the virus shutdown cancelled his visit or I think he commits. I hate missing out on the talent but not the loose cannon drama. Whether we missed out on his talent or dodged a bullet from his baggage, I hope he gets it together and performs to his potential.



For what it is worth, I think yall better off without him


----------



## bullgator (May 11, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> For what it is worth, I think yall better off without him


The reason I asked about him transferring is because I think he really wants to be in the SEC.


----------



## Rackmaster (May 11, 2020)

bullgator said:


> The reason I asked about him transferring is because I think he really wants to be in the SEC.


Yes he does and he really wanted to be at UGA.
UGA said no must have been bad!


----------



## bullgator (May 11, 2020)

Yep. UF wasn’t his first choice but I think he wanted an SEC uniform at that point. I’m thinking he may hide at TCU a year or so and then maybe try an SEC school again.......
maybe LSU.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 11, 2020)

It's being stated Kirby and staff tricked this kid.  Said he thought he was singing financial aid papers and they sent him LOI.


----------



## brownceluse (May 11, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> It's being stated Kirby and staff tricked this kid.  Said he thought he was singing financial aid papers and they sent him LOI.


It’s being reported Pruitt offered the kid cold hard cash and still said no.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 11, 2020)

We don’t need any cancerous distractions or someone who doesn’t represent the G the right way. Glad he’s not in the conference for sure.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 12, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> It’s being reported Pruitt offered the kid cold hard cash and still said no.


Least he tried?


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 12, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> It's being stated Kirby and staff tricked this kid.  Said he thought he was singing financial aid papers and they sent him LOI.


????


----------



## TinKnocker (May 12, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> It's being stated Kirby and staff tricked this kid.  Said he thought he was singing financial aid papers and they sent him LOI.


Post a source or zip it.


----------



## KyDawg (May 13, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> It's being stated Kirby and staff tricked this kid.  Said he thought he was singing financial aid papers and they sent him LOI.



Why would they trick him and tell him to stay home. Know it will be tough, but just think about that for a while. That is straight out the Mouth of an "insider" on Volnation that also said that Darnell Washington was a VOL


----------



## TinKnocker (May 13, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Why would they trick him and tell him to stay home.


They wanted him so bad they TRICKED HIM! Just to give him an unconditional release.

I'm not sure bucky knows his butt from a hole in the ground.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 13, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Why would they trick him and tell him to stay home. Know it will be tough, but just think about that for a while. That is straight out the Mouth of an "insider" on Volnation that also said that Darnell Washington was a VOL


Don't remember anyone saying Washington committed.  But he did have us in his top 3 and plenty of interviews with him speaking highly of us. 

This guy is not an insider and has never claimed to be.  He is a trainer in the Nashville area where Evans has spent a lot of time over the past few months training.  He works with a ton of kids non Vol related and has proved it.  But for the record there is quite a few insiders there.  Each in different capacities. 2 work directly with the athletic dept.  Another does graphics for a multitude of players.  So when they ask him to do a graphic when they commit.  We get a heads up where they are going. 

The guy connected to Evans,  true or not,  is/was working with Evans and he proved that. 

There was a podcast posted awhile back hinting at GA possibly facing some trouble.  Whether this is related to that or not I dunno.  I was just saying what I heard.  Until anything official comes out.  It is what it is.  Rumors


----------



## KyDawg (May 14, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Don't remember anyone saying Washington committed.  But he did have us in his top 3 and plenty of interviews with him speaking highly of us.
> 
> This guy is not an insider and has never claimed to be.  He is a trainer in the Nashville area where Evans has spent a lot of time over the past few months training.  He works with a ton of kids non Vol related and has proved it.  But for the record there is quite a few insiders there.  Each in different capacities. 2 work directly with the athletic dept.  Another does graphics for a multitude of players.  So when they ask him to do a graphic when they commit.  We get a heads up where they are going.
> 
> ...



No, Washington never committed to them. My point was the insider said it was a done deal. I guess if we want to stay out of trouble we need to turn over another team and get a get out of jail free card like Fulmer did, with Alabama


----------

